# Oh yeah!



## Sasa (Aug 10, 2005)

*Oh yeah...*

Little tarantula S/M   :wall:  

A.geniculata, two different males. Neither of them could lift the female into the position. Maybe she´s a bit too fat...


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 10, 2005)

You almost seem happy that you lost two males. If so, that is sad. Everyone knows that males are at risk when breeding, but to celebrate at their demise is sad, especially since it appears that neither breeding was successful.


----------



## Sasa (Aug 10, 2005)

Im not happy. I´m really frustrated! I´ve lost 3 males in 4 months. (seemanni, fasciata and now genic)
It´s just ridiculous.  :wall: 

Second male is still alive and I´ll let him try again in couple of days.
First male died when he had matured over 6 months ago.
Female molted, so I had to try again.
It looked like he couldn´t "open" his bulbs. He just shaked them near females epigastric furrow...
After #1 had died, I got #2 and now we try again.


----------



## AlanMM (Aug 10, 2005)

The "danger" of mails, forum's and other text-based ways of communicating...
I don't think Sasa means it like she is happy about it, otherwise she wouldn't start a breeding...
It's the smiley at the end of the sentence that makes it possible to understand it in a different way...   :razz:
D#mn smileys  :? 

I guess genics aren't that easy to breed either... Seems like they only wan to eat...
Lost female and male due to breeding... 
When the female grabbed the male, he bit her (don't hear that to often, a male that tries to do something back...). 
She died next day. After eating him.


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 10, 2005)

Part of it may be language based as well. In the US, "Oh Yeah!" usually means you are excited (in a good way) about something. That is one reason I thought the message sounded happy.

I can understand your frustration. I just lost a male _D. fasciatus_ last night. He was on loan to me and my female looked like she was interested and then pounced on him. He never even had a chance to try for an insertion.

Anyway, sorry about your loss. I hope it works out better next time.


----------



## Socrates (Aug 10, 2005)

Sasa said:
			
		

> I´m really frustrated! I´ve lost 3 males in 4 months. (seemanni, fasciata and now genic)
> again.


Sasa,  I'm by no means an expert in breeding Genics, but I'd like to share the experience I had when I bred my girl 4 months ago.

My Genic is a real big girl (heavy-bodied), and the male is extremely leggy but small-bodied, and it appeared for the longest time that he would be unable to lift her into position, especially since he kept backing up when he was half-way there.

Both of them, however, were VERY eager to breed - showing zero aggression toward each other.  The male would make these vibrating sounds, and she was going crazy, drumming like mad.  The first few attempts failed completely because he kept backing up half way through the breeding process.

The first successful insertion actually took place in the male's enclosure.  (I guess he felt gutsier in his own 4 walls  :? )  All in all they completed 4 matings with insertions being made.  

After the fourth mating I did try for #5, but when my girl didn't drum, I knew it was time to get him out of there.  (He must have known as well because he hauled butt pretty quickly.)

Perhaps paying really close attention to their body language will let you know whether they're both "in the mood".  

Best of luck for your next attempt.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 10, 2005)

That was a very interesting read Wendy! 

One day I'll certainly try to breed too. In my case it might be G. aureostriata (if I'm lucky to get a gender match with my two Ts), L.parahybana (if the males don't outgrow the female from the same eggsac), and perhaps H.lividum. Especially that mating is not one I'm looking forward to personally due to obvious reasons. But maybe it won't come to that either. It all depends if I can maintain a relatively equal growthrate because all my T's do always come from the same sac.

Being really objective I must admit that I have little hope of being able to mate the siblings I have at home at the moment since the males will surely outgrow the females with or without my intervention. But if it doesn't work I'll surely look for other males I can breed.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I didn't like those pics.   Not what I was expecting from a topic labled "OH yeah!"  ...  not cool, man.


----------



## Crunchie (Aug 10, 2005)

Why on earth were two males allowed in the same enclosure anyway? :?


----------



## Sasa (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh that's the way, aha aha, I like it, aha aha....

Female has nice round ass...  







I wonder if she´s pregnant or is that just plain old fat...




			
				Crunchie said:
			
		

> Why on earth were two males allowed in the same enclosure anyway? :?


There was only one at time.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice A. geniculata! I have a 7" female that I plan to fully supervise breeding when it is time.


----------



## Sasa (Oct 24, 2005)

She has a little project going on...
For the last three days she has silked like a maniac...


----------



## Zorack (Oct 24, 2005)

man she sure is pregnant, just look at that arse its massive! and it looks like shes just about to drop it ;p


----------



## Sasa (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## brachy (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
Congrats. Very nice pic. Pics in intime moment


----------



## Crunchie (Oct 24, 2005)

Holy moly it's like letting a balloon down.  Hope the eggsack goes well!


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 25, 2005)

that turned out great


----------



## Waryur (Oct 25, 2005)

what a great set of pictures brava! 

In the Tarantula Keepers Guidebook, they say to put a chop stick between the males and female durring breeding just in case the female goes after him. The chop stick in the way might buy your male enough time to book it.


----------



## SergioCR (Oct 25, 2005)

Waryur said:
			
		

> what a great set of pictures brava!
> 
> In the Tarantula Keepers Guidebook, they say to put a chop stick between the males and female durring breeding just in case the female goes after him. The chop stick in the way might buy your male enough time to book it.



Umm, what a good idea... but how to put the stick? is there pictures of that procedure?


----------



## Sasa (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool!! Hope all goes well! Very nice pics!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pictures! Good luck with the sac.


----------



## JohnxII (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like the 2nd male did his job! What happened to him now?


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Oct 26, 2005)

That is pretty cool to see those pictures!  Thanks for posting those!  We have 5 genic slings at about 1.5 inches now and most of them are molting.  It's neat to see adults and the whole egg sac process.  Thanks for posting those!!!

Christina


----------



## Sasa (Oct 26, 2005)

JohnxII said:
			
		

> Looks like the 2nd male did his job! What happened to him now?


I gave the male (among other males) to the Department of Biological and Environmental Sciences at the University of Helsinki.
Students can study him there first alive and later do him an autopsy.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 26, 2005)

Very glad for your success. That is why you have to keep trying.Congratulations


----------



## Jan Laros (Oct 26, 2005)

Just plain beautiful! I am starting to like his species more and more. Can't wait till mine get so big and "ripe" . That webbing is awesome!!!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic, well now we know why she ate the male.


----------



## target (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations, hyvää työtä! I hope all goes well - it's high time Finland gets some home-grown geniculatas too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Empi (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome pics! That is so cool! Congrats, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Sasa (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you. Kiitos. 

I´ll let you know how things go.

More pictures coming...


----------

